# NFS Shift Mods unter WIndows 7 Problem!!!



## oliver86 (1. November 2009)

Habe mir gestern Windows 7 draufgespielt und wollte mit dem Shift Unpacker, wieder die Shift Dateien für die Mods entpacken, nur leider funktioniert dieser leider nicht...

Hab ihn schon als Admin gestartet, schreibschutz rausgenommen, Sicherheitseinstellungen runtergesetzt.

Hab jetzt echt keine Ahnung mehr

Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (1. November 2009)

Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich die passende Runtime. Versuchs mal mit der: Downloaddetails: Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)

sollte es nicht die passende sein - der Reihe nach ziehen und installieren


----------



## oliver86 (1. November 2009)

Habe gerade sämtliche probiert, hat leider nix gebracht.

Hab übrigens die 64 bit version, falls das wichtig sein sollte.


----------



## oliver86 (1. November 2009)

Problem gefunden, einfach den Pakfiles Ordner von der DVD ins Spielverzeichniss kopiert.

Danach lief es, trotzdem schon etwas merkwürdig...


----------



## Tobbi (3. November 2009)

lol irgendwie schon komisch...
vlt. kann windows 7 das ja nocht enpacken oder so oder hat nur probleme bei dr installation...o.O


----------

